
A collection of the worlds best SMS Marketing case studies - harveyhodd
https://smsmarketingexamples.com
======
harveyhodd
We’ve been building in the SMS eCommerce space for the past 2 years. We were
previously operators of a brand using SMS as a key part of our online
strategy, and later pivoted to create the most powerful conversational
commerce solution available (blueprint.store) after seeing how important 1:1
connection is and the lack options available.

Throughout this time, we’ve seen hundreds of different examples of SMS
marketing (both good… and very very bad) but without any real structure or
review process. We wanted to dig deeper into the tools used, the different
elements to each SMS strategy, and ultimately where are the stand-out
examples? We’ve spent the last few months building detailed case studies and
the tools used across the best SMS marketing examples in the world.

 _Our key takeaways from building that website._

The only 3 brands (out of hundreds) to really stamp their authority and
execute on their SMS strategy. Interestingly, the each shared 3 key elements.
1.) They provided value to their audience before anything else (Before any
offer or sales-y message, each of these brands created engaging and useful
content to their subscriber base.). 2.) They didn’t spam their audience with
offers (The bottom line is important, lets not forget that, but these brands
really see the long-term value in building trust and brand equity before any
sort of sale request.) 3.) They each created their own persona and tone of
voice (Every message and every touchpoint was carefully crafted with a
friendly and approachable persona’s/tone of voice).

If you wanted to check out the site - we’re live on Product Hunt today:
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/sms-marketing-
examples](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/sms-marketing-examples)

